# Quantity Surveyor



## dark_an8el (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi. I am a civil engineer graduate here in the Philippines. Currently working as a Quantity Surveyor/Civil Estimator in a Japanese Construction firm for 5 years. I would just like to know if there are employer sponsorships available in UK as entry level or any work related with my field of expertise. Any comments will be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dark_an8el said:


> Hi. I am a civil engineer graduate here in the Philippines. Currently working as a Quantity Surveyor/Civil Estimator in a Japanese Construction firm for 5 years. I would just like to know if there are employer sponsorships available in UK as entry level or any work related with my field of expertise. Any comments will be very much appreciated.


Quantity surveyor isn't on shortage occupation list so potential employer has to satisfy residential labour market test, i.e. the job has to be advertised and they have to confirm there are no suitably qualified applicants from those who don't require a visa, such as British or EEA citizens, those with a visa that allows them to work etc. 

Your only realistic chance is if you can get transferred by your existing employer to UK under Tier 2 intra-company transfer.


----------



## dark_an8el (Nov 19, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Quantity surveyor isn't on shortage occupation list so potential employer has to satisfy residential labour market test, i.e. the job has to be advertised and they have to confirm there are no suitably qualified applicants from those who don't require a visa, such as British or EEA citizens, those with a visa that allows them to work etc.
> 
> Your only realistic chance is if you can get transferred by your existing employer to UK under Tier 2 intra-company transfer.


First of all, thanks for the advice. Actually, my fiance is currently staying in the uk. She's working as a nurse there for almost 3 years now. 

I've been sending application/CVs to job openings (Quantity Surveyor) via jobsites. Some replied back but most, not a word. Maybe because I'm not available for immediate interview or something. 

I am wondering if when I move there, will my chances of getting work or interviews get higher. I find many job openings as QS/estimator in london. It would be amazing to get one. Even an entry level one. 

I just want some advice and other options maybe to where to begin with. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

So are you applying for a visa as a spouse (if you marry before going) of a work permit holder (I don't know if there is a fiancee option (Joppa?)?

If you don't have legal standing to live and work in the UK you are not going to get any job offers. It is a lot of work for an employer to get you a visa, if your qualifications are not on the shortage occupation list, they would have to prove there is nobody who is legal to live and work in the UK who can do the job. 

If you go to the UK on a visitor visa you cannot change status in the UK.


----------



## dark_an8el (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you mam/sir. We are on the process of getting married, and the application of visa spouse will come maybe right after. 

Since she has already established a career as a nurse there, I think it's better for us, me to go to london, than to settle together in some other place, for example middle east or canada. At least only one of us will be adjusting with the situation. 

I'm just worried that i will find it hard to get a job with my expertise since I don't have any background about QS/estimator in London. Any suggestion, perhaps, on employers. Thank you very much.


----------

